

How Did the Bush White House Generate 234,042 Emails Per Day? - genieyclo
http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=t&ct2=us%2F0_0_s_0_0_t&usg=AFQjCNEjIbWxdQQQZjJx0eEfRcwD0oofcQ&sig2=o-M3HGlYbEbFCwTsoqeDYg&cid=1489427616&ei=fispS5j0KoGoNtuBrMYB&rt=SEARCH&vm=STANDARD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgawker.com%2F5426535%2Fhow-did-the-bush-white-house-generate-234042-emails-per-day

======
joubert
The article mentions this figure includes messages received.

Perhaps a numeric breakdown such as below would be more helpful:

Sent x

Received y (legitimate)

Received y1 (spam)

~~~
sophacles
They also seem to have no concept of mailing lists over there at gawker.com. I
mean, im subscribed to quite a few -dev lists which I rarely read in depth,
just a quick topic scan to know what to search for later. I also get lots of
pointless internal email that I am cced on. This adds up to a lot of email a
day. (today I'm at over 400 across my work and personal accounts, and I'm not
very important).

Now, depending on what they have, perhaps this internal email also includes
certain public facing addreses, such as president@whitehouse.gov -- if so I'm
almost suprised that there isn't more, with the spam and whatnot.

